# Mast cell tumors



## Lyssa001 (Mar 3, 2016)

Just curious of what everyone's experience is with mast cell tumors. My 5 year old pit bull mix was just diagnosed. We removed and biopsied 6 and 5 came back as grade 1 while one came back as grade 2. They did pop up really fast. As a result, the doctor is recommending an ultrasound to see if her spleen or other internal organs are infected and if so then they would recommend chemo. Or they recommend another surgery to remove the other lumps she currently has (didn't look like mast cells but they believe they will turn into them). The thing I am having a hard time wrapping my head around is either way we go we are looking at putting our sweet girl through surgery after surgery. Now there is no way to know how soon tumors will keep popping up (although most of these lumps have moved up over the last few months) but I just can't see how these treatments will lead to a good quality of life. I don't want my girl miserable for her last year or two. Just wondering what people have decided to do and if they believe it was worth it


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

You have my sympathy, tough position to be in. The hard part is that your girl is only 5 years young.
Had an old vet that I really trusted diagnose one of my previous dog with cancerous large mass cell tumors. His advise was to leave them alone. He explained that once you disturb them that they spread and grow faster. 

Please keep in mind that this was an older dog and many years ago. There is probably advancements in managing them since then. 

Joe


----------



## Lyssa001 (Mar 3, 2016)

Joe - thank you for your input. Funny thing is I work as a veterinary technician and I have seen situations where I can see where your vet's opinion stands true now that I think about it in that context. My girl is pretty young and besides the lumps she is happy with great energy and doesn't act sick (besides right now she is recovering from the surgery and is sad that she can't play and be outside with her brothers and sisters). Medically I understand treatment makes sense (scientifically) but I want to take a step back from the medical talk and try and get other people's opinions/experiences as far as the well being of the animal goes. I lost another dog exactly a year ago to cancer but she was older and it was in her intestines so I had no doubt in my mind that not pursing treatment was the right thing to do, but this situation is so different.


----------



## connie1307 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi Lyssa001 not sure if you are still using this Forum...I came across you post when doing a search. My Pitty also has mass cell tumors...he's already had 2 removed. I too am struggling with putting him through surgery after surgery... like you said it's very hard on them. I realize that your post is 3 years old, is your pitty still alive? and if so how is she doing?


----------

